# CG's 10g turned 5.5g Shrimp Tank !



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Edit:* new 5.5 gallon tank pics on page 3 

So, here's my newly rescaped 10 gallon tank! 

Specs:
Light: 1x10 watt and 1x13 watt bulb. Gonna try to find another 10 watt bulb.
Substrate: Flourite black sand
Filtration: Aquaclear 30 and Elite mini filter
Ferts: nothing
Fauna: guppies that have been in few months now. I will replace them with Red Cherry Shrimp in hopefully a week. They are just keeping the tank cycled for now.
Flora: Crypts Wendtii (i think), Water Wisteria, Taiwan moss.

Hardscape is one piece of driftwood i have and a nano package from Jake. 

Pics 

Hardscape








Planted









I just planted it today so i have to even out the substrate a bit and wait for the cloudiness to go away.

Any feedback and suggestions are appreciated


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I like it! Nice plant selection, looks like a jungle the shrimp will have fun hiding inroud:


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice! what kind of driftwood is that it looks really nice


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, I hope the shrimp enjoy it 

The driftwood is Manzanita driftwood, i got it from badcopnofishtank in the swap and shop.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Tank has cleared up a bit.









I have a question, how can i add a piece of driftwood to the tank without pulling the whole wood structure out of the tank? I still have a lot of taiwan moss and driftwood left.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wowwww...totally unfair! your 10g look so much better than mine!

I like the wood work, its cool


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

wow it doesn't even look like a 10 gal...very nice


----------



## Curator (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, I have 10 gal envy...lol


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys :icon_redf

I'm so excited, i can't wait until i can get shrimp!


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh! Didn't see your comment. Thanks 
I have 3 gallons of apple juice left to go before i have all the gallon jugs i need for my shrimp...


----------



## crazyboi (Feb 17, 2009)

Very Nice! I can see you've been busy with your tank. It's really looking nice though...i'll come back to see those shrimps in the tank.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

waiting to see those shrimpy pics


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha, i'll get them in two weeks during my spring break. I was going to get it this week but i'm gone for three days this weekend and next weekend i'm going to NC.

Didn't want the shrimpies to be home by themselves


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Shrimp should come today! 

should i put the shrimp in and turn off all the lights so that they can adjust?


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeh they say they get into their new envornment quicker and happier if the lights are off

apple juice jugs? i dont get it....

love the tank tho : )


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

haha, about the apple juice jugs, i got those because those because i needed jugs to change my water and those jugs are stronger than those thin plastic 1 gallon water jugs. So I ended up with 4 gallons of apple juice :icon_lol:


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are some crappy picture of the shrimp, my camera is NOT good at focusing on small things :icon_conf



















I added 16 baby shrimp to the tank but the most i have been able to count at once is 5 shrimplets. They seem to be getting bigger though and have colored up!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Update! 

Well its been almost two weeks since i have gotten the buggers and they seem to have doubled in size! I would guess a few are at the half inch mark.

I'm feeding them Shirakura food and they love it!

Also, now that they are a bit bigger and are more active, i was able to take better pictures 

Today, i was able to count 11 shrimp at once! so i know they are there and haven't died off that much, just roaming around the tank! 

Pics:


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Update time 

Here is a fts








The moss and crypts have really filled out the tank when compared to when i just planted them.


And a berried shrimp!








Quite a happy surprise to see after going home school lol. There are about 4 other saddled shrimp in the tank.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice 10 gallon. that shrimp looks ready to pop! hopefully you'll be making some cash soon on the swap-n-shop with those babies!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks 

Just gotta figure out shipping and all that fun stuff.
I can't wait until the babies are born!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow its been ages since i last updated this thread. The shrimp are doing great but i can't say that about my picture taking skills :help:

Flash









Without flash taken 5 minutes ago









Picture of the shrimps eating that i took weeks ago. This was the first time i fed them food other than Shirakura. They seemed to like it but it gets mushy too fast.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey CG! Where have ya been! The shrimp look great. I love the tank too


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi 

I kinda stopped coming here for awhile a few months ago when my exams were near. Then my summer had been pretty busy with guests coming over and my cousins sleeping over for more than a week.

I just noticed that i used the same picture twice >_<


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

tank looks good! are you using the macro function on your camera? that will help with the blurryness when taking pictures of small things like shrimp


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow that's a really nice mass of crypts.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks! I tried using the macro function on my camera once i think. I think what happened was my tank was too dark for the macro to focus properly, but when i turned on the flash, it washed out the color of the shrimp. I'll mess around with the settings sometime.

Thanks Kayen, i bought those crypts for only 6 dollars from a new lfs down the road! I was really happy for that find lol.


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

the tank looks badass.


----------



## mszabo (Nov 30, 2009)

CobraGuppy said:


> Thanks! I tried using the macro function on my camera once i think. I think what happened was my tank was too dark for the macro to focus properly, but when i turned on the flash, it washed out the color of the shrimp. I'll mess around with the settings sometime.


If I remember correctly the trick with macro is to get it to focus on anything, and then manually move the camera until it's focused on what you want. So for most cameras without a manual focus press the shoot button down halfway and focus on anything, then move the camera such that it is in focus and pointing at what you want.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

mszabo said:


> If I remember correctly the trick with macro is to get it to focus on anything, and then manually move the camera until it's focused on what you want. So for most cameras without a manual focus press the shoot button down halfway and focus on anything, then move the camera such that it is in focus and pointing at what you want.


Pretty accurate 

Tank looks awesome!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow.. i haven't updated this thread in a longggg time.. skipped 2010 completely ._.

but ! i've moved all the shrimp to a de-rimmed 5.5 gallon tank on my desk now  Did that about two weeks ago, but i don't have any setup pictures.

new specs~
Light: one 10watt CFL in a 6 dollar clip on light from target that i spray painted black.
Light: 1x10 watt and 1x13 watt bulb. Gonna try to find another 10 watt bulb.
Substrate: Tahitian Moon Sand. In hindsight i probably should have used the Flourite black sand from my 10g
Filtration: Hagen Elite Mini Underwater Filter superglued to a sponge filter.
Ferts: Osmocote + gel caps should be arriving this week
Fauna: 100+ RCS from the 10g and one Oto
Flora: Crypts Wendtii, Taiwan moss, one small piece of Anubias Barteri var. Nana

I love the rimless look of the tank (wish i had money for a mini M  ), and the fact that it's on my desk now so that i can see it much more. bit of a picspam now~

view from my seat









frontal view









top down









shrimps !









oto.. whose name is Cupcake to go along with Muffin my betta 









Thanks for looking roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool tank!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks 
Was able to snap a fairy good picture of my shrimps while they were chowing..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How's it going?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi there  thanks for asking. Everything has been going pretty well.
I've rescaped the tank slightly.. and switched out the sponge filter for an AquaClear 20, since the sponge got clogged up way too fast. I got some Amazon Frogbit from sp33drhno, and upped my light wattage to 15watts. Also found a male Least Killifish (Heterandria formosa) from my nearby lake and he's in the tank. Anywho, pics !

fts, the crypts have gotten a lot longer.. some of the leaves are starting to poke above the waterline.









least killifsh.. hard to take a good pic since he moves so much.









moss is starting to grow out nicely 









random~


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Tank looks amazing. The new scape looks good too. Last picture looks very sci-fi like.

Have you changed your scape during 2010?
Why did you made the switch to a 5g?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks ! Yeah.. i was kinda randomly snapping pictures and that would turned out a lot better than expected haha. dang camera likes to stubbornly focus on the frogbit roots sometimes :icon_roll

Hm, for the most part, the scape of the 10g in 2010 stayed the same. The manzanita structure rotted a bit after time, so it collapsed.. and the taiwan moss died (i know i know.. i actually managed to kill moss :hihi: ) I honestly didn't do much to the tank since i was kinda drifting along in the hobby during this time period. I'm surprised the shrimp were able to survive tbh.. guess it goes to show how hardy rcs are.

I made the switch to the 5.5g because i was growing more and more dissatisfied with the 10g scape, and i wanted to have my shrimps where i could see them more often. Rather selfish reasons i suppose :tongue: A 5.5 g was the biggest tank that would fit on my desk, and i had an extra one laying around, so that's what i went with.


----------

